# Mangrove Snapper



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Caught this one yesterday in the middle of Galveston bay, I was told they are good eating


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

You will spend the rest of your life chasing them now. One of the best eating snapper IMO.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

That's a pretty good one for in the bay.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Yak a Tak said:


> You will spend the rest of your life chasing them now. One of the best eating snapper IMO.


Yep.

I got a place they hang but keeper size to 5" ratio isn't so good

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JPoole5 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great eating. My wife makes pecan crusted snapper when I bring them home!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great eating fish...one of my favorites. Never caught one in years of fishing GB...In fact never heard of one being caught in the bay.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

iv'e caught a couple out of gbay . they are very good eating .


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I would target them at the railroad bridge when I would kayak by the causeway.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

What is the limit on them?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Gofish2day said:


> What is the limit on them?


No bag/length limit.


----------



## mtbainsworth (May 26, 2010)

Caught them in Key West by the bucketload this last trip. Took them into town and ate them right next to the Yellowtail and Lane snappers we caught the same day. We all preferred the Mangrove! Delicious fish!


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

we got into them in the Galveston ship channel one year pretty thick. Haven't caught one since !


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

A truly delicious fish, I used to catch them in south Texas next to piers.


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Caught a chest full trolling canals in Nicaragua. Awesome fried, grilled or cheviche.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

fangard said:


> I would target them at the railroad bridge when I would kayak by the causeway.


This is where I would catch them, but I haven't caught one there in years.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

They used to catch them over around the old KOA bulk head in the deep water where SLP tide turns the corner used to be 20-30+ ft deep where SLP turns the corner into Cold Pass.

Not fished that area in years. I would not want to run the area into 
West Bay unless it was a calm sunny day unless I was following a boat that had the guts marked to get thru.

Rem one year running my last fall's route only to ground my boat where the gut thru had changed over the winter.


----------



## bluewave18ft (May 11, 2006)

A buddy of mine told me they caught a bunch 2 weeks ago at night off the TC dike


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*Texas City dike*

Used to catch quite a few of those throwing free lined finger mullet at the end of the dike.


----------

